# how do i carve?



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

drive down the fall-line with only your lead hip or front knee. Flex from the knees and ankles, and try not to bend at the waist. Once you start to pressure forward, be patient while the sidecut takes you across the falline. As you compress down into the apex of the turn, release the pressure by rising up and seeking the new turn.

Move fast = ride slow
Move slow = ride fast (if you can imagine that)


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Ummm ya dumbass language please


----------



## Surrendermonkey (Jan 14, 2010)

YA123 said:


> Ummm ya dumbass language please


Because that attitude to someone providing help certainly gets more help..

Right.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

drive down the fall-line (*lean into your turn*) with only your lead hip or front knee. Flex from the knees and ankles (*bend your knees*,) and try not to bend at the waist. Once you start to pressure forward (*leaning into your turn*,) be patient while the sidecut (*snowboard*) takes you across the falline (*slope*.) As you compress down (*squat*) into the apex (*end*) of the turn, release the pressure (*finish your turn*) by rising up and seeking the new turn.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Surrendermonkey said:


> Because that attitude to someone providing help certainly gets more help.


Ya know, it never ceases to amaze me how down-right rude people can be. It's like asking someone directions and then spitting in their face when they try to give them.


----------



## cv_fan (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for writing that up Snowolf!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Ii dont mean to be rude, I'm not making fun of anyone but myself, sorry if that came out the wrong way


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tips suburban and wolf that's awesome


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> First of all, to be sure you have the right concept of what carving is, let`s look at the definition of a carved turn and how it differs from a skidded turn. A carved turn is a turn where the tail follows in the same path as the nose with no skidding. The turn is controlled by the side cut of the board and is maintained through control of the edge angle of the board.
> 
> In order to carve, you need to be comfortable with higher speeds and transitioning onto your downhill edge. You need to have a good grasp on edge control and weight distribution in your riding.
> 
> ...


This makes more sense than any video I have came across or any literature I have read thus far. THANK YOU.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

you guys all interpreted that as an attitude? 

"oh yeah dumbass-language please." he meant he wants it in layman's terms.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you mrpez


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Carving*

Snowolf - very nice. Great explanation of movement and weight. Very nice.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

mrpez said:


> you guys all interpreted that as an attitude?


I did. This is the Internet - it's not how it's written, it's how it's read.


WhistlerBound said:


> Ya know, it never ceases to amaze me how down-right rude people can be. It's like asking someone directions and then spitting in their face when they try to give them.


Comment withdrawn, although it really does amaze me sometimes, just not in this case anymore. 

Apologies for the misinterpretation YA123, it turns out you're a stand-up guy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Whislter. And another quick question, I just got a capita sierrascope, and I really like it, but I can't go toeside to well on it. I can't tell if its me, the board, or the bindings. Also I don't got a stomppad I can just buy those at the store right?


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Heel to toe*

On a serious issue, take a lesson. I prefer one teacher/one student. In 3 hours, you'll learn more than you can practice in a week. I wrote about my experience here. I wasn't having any trouble going toe to heel...I've ridden a long time...but I even got better at that. Now, I can't wait until my next lesson.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

mrpez said:


> you guys all interpreted that as an attitude?
> 
> "oh yeah dumbass-language please." he meant he wants it in layman's terms.


Yeah. You dumbasses.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

mrpez said:


> you guys all interpreted that as an attitude?
> 
> "oh yeah dumbass-language please." he meant he wants it in layman's terms.


He called himself a dumbass, dumbass. :laugh:


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

YA123 said:


> Thanks Whislter. And another quick question, I just got a capita sierrascope, and I really like it, but I can't go toeside to well on it. I can't tell if its me, the board, or the bindings. Also I don't got a stomppad I can just buy those at the store right?



and what happens when you go toe side? toes catch? and for the stomp pad yea any snowboard shop have them, i personally had bad luck with the dakine clutch but thats 5 bucks lol. :dunno:

you could get a strap pad.... oh the torture lol.


----------

